# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Ente Cherukadakal

## mampilly

*Lucknowile Oru Prabatham
*
Comapnyile lucknow branchil orikkal chila avshyaghalkkayi pokendi vannu. Adymayanu avide poyatheghilum avide chila malayali staffs ullathu kondu lucknowil chennappol prashnaghal onnum undayilla. avarude staff qartesil avarodothu thamasam. kalavasthayum aa samayathu normal aaythu kondu athum valiya oru prashnam aayi thonnyilla. Pinne oru prashnam ullathu bakshnam aayirunnu. kalathum uchakku vaikunneravum dal ricum chappathim. athalppam katti thanne

  Annoru njayarazchayirunnu. lucknowil anelum pallyil pokanam alloo. njan anewshichu. kathreedalil ravile 9 maikku cathreedalil kurbana undennu kettu. mathramalla kure malayali nurse mar varunedathre. kurbanem kanam thanchathil linadikkukem cheyyam ennu manassil urappichu.  enikkanel 4-5 varshamayi mumbayil eghilum hindi nannayi samsarikkan aryilla. karanam officil malayalikal anu adikavum, thamsikkunnathum malyalikalkoppam. pinne customersinodu paryenda hindi mathramanu ake ariyavunnathu. ennalum eghneyo arodokkeyo chodichu pallil ethi. lucknow motham kodkal mudakki mayavathi kutti undakkiya prathimakalum foundanukalum minni kondirunnu. athi sundarm thanne anu lucknow kanan. Sarkar  nagarthe sondarya damamkkyirikkunnu. pakshe roadiukalil malavum moothravum chappathiiyum niranjirikkunnu.

    Oduvil njan pallyil ethi. malayali penkuttikale varum, linadikkam ennokke karuthiyeghilum areyum kandilla. onnmathethu valiya palli. lucknowil ithrayadikam christanikal undakumennu njan polum karuthyilla. athu kondu chilappol kananjathayirikkum. enthayalum athukondu nannayi prarthichu. Hindyil aadyamayi oru kurbana kandathu annayirunnu. enthyalum kurbana kanda nirvrithiyode purathiraghi

   Bicycle risha ennu kettitundeghilum mubu tvyil okke kanditundeghilum adyamayi kanunnathu Lucknowil ethiyappolanu. enthyalum thirichu athil thanne pokam ennu karuthi avide kanda risha vilichu

"Wellington rd janekka" njan paranju.

"das rupaya hojayga" ayyal paranju.

Njan sammathichu. Rishayil kayari . Yathra njan aswadichu. aadyamayi kayariyathalle. athoruanubavam thanne ayyirunnu. enthayalum 10 minute kondu njaghal vllington roadil ethi.

njan oru 50 rs koduthu.

"Chutta nahi he kya bayya" agher chodichu

"nahi" njan paranju.

ayyal pathukke aayalude keeriparanja kurtha pokki. athinakathu ayyal ittirunna pant kandu njan njetti. oru 20 kollathe pazakkam kanumayirikkum athinu. ayyal oru pazaya kayar beltinu pakaram kettiyirunnu. aa kayar eppol venameghilum potti pokamenna avasthayil ayyirunnu. ayyalude janendriyam thooghi kidakkunnathu aa pantil undayitulla valiya valiya dorrghlil koodi kanamayirunnu. athinte sidilevideyo vachirunna kure mushinja 10 nte nottukal ayyal eduthu. 

  Enikku valiya vishamam thonni. bakki ayyalude kayyil ninnu vaghathirunneghilo njan chintichu. Adutha nimisham ente manassu vilakki. njan enthinu ente 40 rs kalayanam. athondu enikku enthokke cheyyam. njan mushinja note vaghi. athil onnu alpam keeriyathayirunnu. athum thirichu koduthu vere onnu tharan paranju.

'mere pass chutta nahi he bayya" ayyal paranju.

"kya muzibath he" njan pirupiruthu. ennitu aa notum vaghi roomilekku nadannu.

----------


## mampilly

Veruthe oru thamashakku ezuthiathanu. njan oru kaviyo sahyathykarano alla. athukondu nilavaram onnum nokki arum kaliyakkaruthu

----------


## maryland

enthaa sambhavam...?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## mampilly

> enthaa sambhavam...?


Kurachu chaliyaaaaa

----------


## mampilly

*Oru kunji kada*

      annu njan guruvayooril padikkunna samayam. ennum 10-1 mani vare anu class.1.30 thinte pushpullinu anu veetilekku madaghyirunnathu. Guruvayoor vegitarian hotelukalkku prashasthamnu. ennal avide annu nalloru non veg hotelundarnnu. veetil ninnu paisa kittunnathu kuravayathu kondu avide keranam ennu agrhichirunneghilum orikkalum sadikkarillarnnu.

   Orikkal eghneyo oru 100 roopa enikku kitti. najn annu a hotelil poyi chiken rostum porattayum vaghi. pande njan adikam bakshanam kazikkatha kootathilanu. kari onnum orikkalum muzuvan aayum kazikkarilla. bakki kalyuka anu pathivu. enthyalum hotelil ninnum vaghiya parcalum aayi njan trainil kayari. arum illatha oru seatil irippurappichu. appol samyam 1.10 akunnathe ullu. vandi viduvan pinneyum 20 minute bakki undu.

    Njan pathukke parcal thurannu, bakshanam kazikkan thudaghi. appol 2 per njan irunna cabil vannu irunnu. kandal ariyam theere daridar anennu. keeri thudaghiya shirtum , mushinja mundumanu oralude vesham. matte aal mundu mathrame eduthittullu. mukalil oru thorthitundu. athu vaghittu 10-15 kollam eghilum aayi kanum. njan avare karymakkathe bakshanam kazichu. 2 porattayum alpam charum chikkente oru kashnavum kazichappole ente vishappumari. bakki njan potinju seatil thanne vachu kaikazukan poyi.

      Kaikazuki njan thirichu varumbol athil oral aa pothiyude noolil pidichu thirikkunnu. varuthe thamashakanikkunnathakum njan karuthi.

 "enthiye" njan chodichu

"eyy, onnolla" ayyal paranju. 

  Avar 2 perum muhathodu muham nokki. Njan bakki bashnam onnum ini avshymillaloo enukaruthi traininte janalil koodi purathekittu. appozum avar enne nokki kondirunnu. njan pathukke seatil irunnu mayagham ennu vachu kannadachu.

   Njan mayaghi ennanu avar karuthiyathennu thonunnu. athu kondu avar sambashnam aarambichu.

    "Ivarokke panathilu mughi kulikkunavarakum" oral paranju.
  appol matteyal   "ivanonnum  janicha annu muthal bakshanam veruthe kalyunnavar    aayirikkum. karnonmaru panamo panathinte vilayo ivanmare padippichitundakilla."

    "njan vicharichu aa bakki pothinju vachathu namukku kittunu". "avante muhabavam kandappa chodikkanum thonnilla".

   Ente nenjil pettennu oru ambu kondathu pole aayi. avarodonnu kshama chodikkanamennu ente manassil oru koorambu tharanja pole aayi.avrodu kshma chodikkanamennu njan aagrahichu. Pakshe onnu mindan pyitu avrkku nere muham uyarthan polum njan bayapettu.

  Innum oru neetalayi avar ente manassil kadannu koodyirikkunnu. Avarellam chilappol ippol marichitundakum. eghilum njan orthu kondirikkunnu, cheru vedanayode.

----------


## maryland

2nd kadha is better than the first one...
very good indeed.. :Good:

----------


## mampilly

tHANKS MARY CHEHI

----------


## DrRoy

Kollam,nannayittundu  :Clapping:  2nd story nannayi ishtapettu

----------


## mampilly

> Kollam,nannayittundu  2nd story nannayi ishtapettu


Thanks DR.Roy

----------


## mampilly

Padupettu ithrem ezuthittu oru response illallo

----------


## firecrown

Oru kunji kada - really good ..keep writing  :Good:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

mampilly bhai....oru short story samaharam purathirakkanulla vakuppundallo   :Clap:

----------


## mampilly

> mampilly bhai....oru short story samaharam purathirakkanulla vakuppundallo


veruthe thamashakku

----------


## mampilly

> Oru kunji kada - really good ..keep writing


Thankss firecrown

----------


## B I L A L

kollaam mampilly.....eniyum poratte....

----------


## mampilly

> kollaam mampilly.....eniyum poratte....


thanks bilal. adutha kada manssilundu. irunnu ezuthan time kittunnilla

----------


## THOMSON

Mampilly bhai good attempt...eniyum anubhavangal undenkil keep writing...eager to read

----------


## mampilly

> Mampilly bhai good attempt...eniyum anubhavangal undenkil keep writing...eager to read


oru kada manssilundu. free akumbol ezutham

----------


## maryland

> oru kada manssilundu. free akumbol ezutham


 FK short film competition-nu vendi oru thirakkadha okke ezhuthikkoode..? :study: 
venamenkil directionum... :Blushing:

----------


## mampilly

> FK short film competition-nu vendi oru thirakkadha okke ezhuthikkoode..?
> venamenkil directionum...


Athinulla kazivonnum illa. ithokke thamsaha kadakal alle?

----------


## Ramdas

> *Oru kunji kada*
> 
>       annu njan guruvayooril padikkunna samayam. ennum 10-1 mani vare anu class.1.30 thinte pushpullinu anu veetilekku madaghyirunnathu. Guruvayoor vegitarian hotelukalkku prashasthamnu. ennal avide annu nalloru non veg hotelundarnnu. veetil ninnu paisa kittunnathu kuravayathu kondu avide keranam ennu agrhichirunneghilum orikkalum sadikkarillarnnu.
> 
>    Orikkal eghneyo oru 100 roopa enikku kitti. najn annu a hotelil poyi chiken rostum porattayum vaghi. pande njan adikam bakshanam kazikkatha kootathilanu. kari onnum orikkalum muzuvan aayum kazikkarilla. bakki kalyuka anu pathivu. enthyalum hotelil ninnum vaghiya parcalum aayi njan trainil kayari. arum illatha oru seatil irippurappichu. appol samyam 1.10 akunnathe ullu. vandi viduvan pinneyum 20 minute bakki undu.
> 
>     Njan pathukke parcal thurannu, bakshanam kazikkan thudaghi. appol 2 per njan irunna cabil vannu irunnu. kandal ariyam theere daridar anennu. keeri thudaghiya shirtum , mushinja mundumanu oralude vesham. matte aal mundu mathrame eduthittullu. mukalil oru thorthitundu. athu vaghittu 10-15 kollam eghilum aayi kanum. njan avare karymakkathe bakshanam kazichu. 2 porattayum alpam charum chikkente oru kashnavum kazichappole ente vishappumari. bakki njan potinju seatil thanne vachu kaikazukan poyi.
> 
>       Kaikazuki njan thirichu varumbol athil oral aa pothiyude noolil pidichu thirikkunnu. varuthe thamashakanikkunnathakum njan karuthi.
> ...


Gud 1....  ..

----------


## maryland

> Athinulla kazivonnum illa. ithokke thamsaha kadakal alle?


 nanmayude short films kandittundo..? :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## mampilly

> nanmayude short films kandittundo..?


illa..............

----------


## G U N D A

:Thumbup:  mambilly

----------


## Spartan

nice works mampilly.. keep writing.. mattullavarodulla sahanubhooti 2 kadhakalilum kanunnu.. sign of a good heart..  :salut: 

oru suggestion : ini ezhutumbol google transliteration-il type cheyyan sramikku.. (Type in Malayalam - Google Transliteration).. or even better, you can install the malayalam input method editor in your system Google Input Tools for Windows  (itu ningal ezhutunnathu malayalam font-il aakkum... 

malayalm kadhakal malayalam lipiyil vaayikkumbozhanu oru sukham.. i feel
it even take the literature to a different level.. hope u agree  :Cheers1:

----------


## mampilly

> nice works mampilly.. keep writing.. mattullavarodulla sahanubhooti 2 kadhakalilum kanunnu.. sign of a good heart.. 
> 
> oru suggestion : ini ezhutumbol google transliteration-il type cheyyan sramikku.. (Type in Malayalam - Google Transliteration).. or even better, you can install the malayalam input method editor in your system Google Input Tools for Windows  (itu ningal ezhutunnathu malayalam font-il aakkum... 
> 
> malayalm kadhakal malayalam lipiyil vaayikkumbozhanu oru sukham.. i feel
> it even take the literature to a different level.. hope u agree


aaagrahm undu. pakshe athinu sramichal kada varilla

----------


## Spartan

> aaagrahm undu. pakshe athinu sramichal kada varilla


hehe.. OK..
എങ്കില്* കഥ വന്നതിനു ശേഷം അതു ഒന്ന് കൂടെ ട്രന്*സ്ളിറെരറെരില്* അടിക്കുക.. വായിക്കാനുള്ള ഒരു സുഖത്തിനു വേണ്ടിയാണു.. ഗൂഗിള്* ഇന്പുട്ട് ടൂള്* ഇന്*സ്റ്റോള്* ചെയ്തു നോക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ടോ? സംഭവം വളരെ simple ആണ്.. ജസ്റ്റ്* ഇത്രയെ ഉള്ളു..

----------


## mampilly

*Ayyappan*

   jeeju ariyathe oru nimisham karanju. veetilekku pathivupole vilichathanu. Appachan evide ennu chodichappol ammachi paranju "eda nammude ayypante 16nu poyekka". "ayyappan maricho" jeeju chodichu. "gha njan marannu, ayyappan kazinja 28 nu marichu, ninnodu paryan vittatha". Jeeju ammachiyodu kayarthu"ammachi annalum ayyappan marichittu paranjililloo, enikkageru eghnenannu ammachikkarinjoode". jeeju alochichu ivide mumbayil vannathinu shesham  onnum ariyunnilla.onnum randu varshghal koodumbol pkum bolanu ororuthar marichathu ariyunnathu"

  rathri kidannittum jeejuvinurakkam vannilla. avan ayyapne kurichorthu, veetile parambu panikaranayirunnu ayyappan. appachan paryarundu oru kodi ayyapane eelpichu dairyamayittu pokam ennu. athrakku vishwasthan. Pakshe athinekalokke 1am classil mathram padicha ennal lokathilulla ella pathraghalum vayikkunna oru padu pusthakaghal vayicharinja ayyappan avanu albhudamayirunnu.

      Ayyappane kurichulla jeejuvinte eetavum pazakkam chenna orma Pt ushyum sambandichanu. orikkal parambiloode oddyittu jeeju paranju Njan pt ushaye pole odi ennu. annayaappan paranju, eda pt usah thottu poyille, aswani nachappa avale tholppichu. Aswani nachappoyodu annu veruppu thudaghiuthanu jeejuvinu.

    Jeegu cheruppathi l pala karyaghalum arinjathu ayyapnilooda enu. annu jeejuvinte veetil pathram varutharilla. tv news aghne jeeju sradikkarumilla. Ennal ayyapppan kalkkumbol koode ninnu samsarikkan jeejuvinishtamayirunnu. ayyappan kalkkunnathinidakku lokathulla ella karyvum jeejuvinodu paryum. Jeejunte veetu kar ellarum communistkararnnu. pakshe ammachi mathram congress anu. athu kondu jeejunum cong aayirunnu istam. ennalum ayyappanil ninnu communisathathine kada kelkkan avanishtamayirunnu. AKG yum ems nem okke patti jeeju arinjathu ayyappaniloode aayirunnu. Nayanru manthrisaba adikarthil keriyathum , swaroop singh kerala governayathum ellam jeeju arinjathu ayyappanil ninnanu.

----------


## mampilly

bakki pinneduzutham........

----------


## maryland

*ഒരു കുഞ്ഞിക്കഥ* 
അന്ന് ഞാന്* ഗുരുവായൂരില്* പഠിക്കുന്ന സമയം. എന്നും 10-1 മണി വരെ ആണ് ക്ലാസ്സ്*. 1:30- ന്റെ പുഷ്പുള്ളിനാണ് വീട്ടിലേക്കു മടങ്ങിയിരുന്നത്. ഗുരുവായൂര്* വെജിറ്റെരിയന്* ഹോട്ടലുകള്*ക്ക് * പ്രശസ്തമാണ്. എന്നാല്* അവിടെ അന്ന് നല്ലൊരു നോണ്*-വെജിറ്റെറിയന്* ഹോട്ടല്* ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. വീട്ടില്* നിന്ന് പൈസ കിട്ടുന്നത് കുറവായത് കൊണ്ട് അവിടെ കേറണം എന്നാഗ്രഹിച്ചിരുന്നു എങ്കിലും സാധിക്കാറില്ലായിരുന്നു.

ഒരിക്കല്* എങ്ങനെയോ ഒരു 100 രൂപ എനിക്ക് കിട്ടി. ഞാന്* അന്ന് ആ ഹോട്ടലില്* പോയി ചിക്കന് റോസ്റ്റും പൊറോട്ടയും വാങ്ങി. പണ്ടേ ഞാന്* അധികം ഭക്ഷണം കഴിക്കാത്ത കൂട്ടത്തിലാണ്. കറി ഒന്നും ഒരിക്കലും മുഴുവനായും കഴിക്കാറില്ല. ബാക്കി കളയുക ആണ് പതിവ്. എന്തായാലും ഹോട്ടലില്* നിന്നും വാങ്ങിയ പാര്*സെലുമായി ഞാന്* ട്രെയിന്* കയറി. ആരും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഒരു സീറ്റില്* ഇരിപ്പുറപ്പിച്ചു. അപ്പോള്* സമയം 1:10 ആകുന്നത്തെ ഉള്ളൂ. വണ്ടി വിടാന്* പിന്നെയും 20 മിനിറ്റുകള്* ബാക്കിയുണ്ട്.

ഞാന്* പതുക്കെ പാര്സല് തുറന്നു, ഭക്ഷണം കഴിക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങി. അപ്പോള്* 2 പേര്* ഞാന്* ഇരുന്ന കാബില്* വന്നിരുന്നു. കണ്ടാല്* അറിയാം തീരെ ദരിദ്രര്* ആണെന്ന്. കീറി തുടങ്ങിയ ഷര്*ട്ടും മുഷിഞ്ഞ മുണ്ടുമാണ് ഒരാളുടെ വേഷം. മറ്റേ ആള്* മുണ്ട് മാത്രമേ ഉടുത്തിട്ടുള്ളൂ. മുകളില്* ഒരു തോര്ത്തിട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. അത് വാങ്ങിയിട്ട് 10-15 കൊല്ലമെങ്കിലും ആയിക്കാണും. ഞാന്* അവരെ കാര്യമാക്കാതെ ഭക്ഷണം കഴിച്ചു. രണ്ടു പൊറോട്ടയും അല്പം ചാറും ചിക്കന്റെ ഒരു കഷണവും കഴിച്ചപ്പോഴേ എന്റെ വിശപ്പ്* മാറി. ബാക്കി ഞാന്* പൊതിഞ്ഞു സീറ്റില്* തന്നെ വച്ച് കൈകഴുകാന്* പോയി.

കൈ കഴുകി ഞാന്* തിരിച്ചു വരുമ്പോള്* അതില്* ഒരാള്* ആ പൊതിയുടെ നൂലില്* പിടിച്ചു തിരിക്കുന്നു. വെറുതെ തമാശ കാണിക്കുന്നതായിരിക്കുമെന്നു ഞാന്* കരുതി.

"എന്ത്യേ?" ഞാന്* ചോദിച്ചു.

"ഏയ്*, ഒന്നൂല്ല." അയാള്* പറഞ്ഞു.

അവര്* രണ്ടു പേരും മുഖത്തോട് മുഖം നോക്കി. ഞാന്* ബാക്കി ഭക്ഷണം ഒന്നും ഇനി ആവശ്യമില്ലല്ലോ എന്ന് കരുതി ട്രെയിനിന്റെ ജനലില്* കൂടി പുറത്തേക്കിട്ടു. അപ്പോഴും അവര്* എന്നെ നോക്കിക്കൊണ്ടിരുന്നു. ഞാന്* പതുക്കെ സീറ്റിലിരുന്നു മയങ്ങാം എന്ന് വച്ച് കണ്ണടച്ചു..

ഞാന്* മയങ്ങി എന്നാണു അവര്* കരുതിയതെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. അത് കൊണ്ട് അവര്* സംഭാഷണം ആരംഭിച്ചു.

"ഇവരൊക്കെ പണത്തില്* മുങ്ങിക്കുളിക്കുന്നവര്* ആയിരിക്കും." ഒരാള്* പറഞ്ഞു.
അപ്പോള്* മറ്റേ ആള്*: "ഇവനൊക്കെ ജനിച്ച അന്ന് മുതല്* ഭക്ഷണം വെറുതെ കളയുന്ന കൂട്ടത്തില്* ആയിരിക്കും. കാരണവന്മാര്* പണത്തിന്റെ വിലയോ ഇവന്മാരെ പഠിപ്പിച്ചു കാണില്ല."

"ഞാന്* വിചാരിച്ചു ആ ബാക്കി പൊതിഞ്ഞു വച്ചത് നമുക്ക് കിട്ടുമെന്ന്. അവന്റെ മുഖഭാവം കണ്ടപ്പോള്* ചോദിക്കാനും തോന്നിയില്ല."
എന്റെ നെഞ്ചില്* പെട്ടെന്ന് ഒരമ്പു കൊണ്ടത്* പോലെയായി. അവരോടോന്നു ക്ഷമ ചോദിക്കണമെന്ന് ഞാന്* ആഗ്രഹിച്ചു. പക്ഷെ, ഒന്ന് മിണ്ടാന്* പോയിട്ട് അവര്*ക്ക് നേരെ മുഖം ഉയര്*ത്താന്* പോലും ഞാന്* ഭയപ്പെട്ടു.

ഇന്നും ഒരു നീറ്റലായി അവര്* എന്റെ മനസ്സില്* കടന്നു കൂടിയിരിക്കുന്നു. അവരെല്ലാം ചിലപ്പോള്* മരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടാവും. എങ്കിലും ഞാന്* ഓര്*ത്തു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു, ചെറു വേദനയോടെ.... 





*മാമ്പിള്ളിയുടെ മംഗ്ലീഷ് കഥയുടെ മലയാള പരിഭാഷ.*

----------


## maryland

*അയ്യപ്പന്* 
ജീജു അറിയാതെ ഒരു നിമിഷം കരഞ്ഞു. വീടിലേക്ക്* പതിവ് പോലെ വിളിച്ചതാണ്. അപ്പച്ചന്* എവിടെ എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചപ്പോള്* അമ്മച്ചി പറഞ്ഞു "എടാ, നമ്മുടെ അയ്യപ്പന്*റെ 16-നു പോയേക്കാ." "അയ്യപ്പന്* മരിച്ചോ?" ജീജു ചോദിച്ചു. "ങാ, ഞാന്* മറന്നു, അയ്യപ്പന്* കഴിഞ്ഞ 28-നു മരിച്ചു. നിന്നോട് പറയാന്* വിട്ടതാ..." ജീജു അമ്മച്ചിയോട്* കയര്*ത്തു. "അമ്മച്ചി എന്നാലും അയ്യപ്പന്* മരിച്ചത് പറഞ്ഞില്ലല്ലോ, എനിക്കങ്ങേരു എങ്ങനാന്നു അമ്മച്ചിക്കരിഞ്ഞു കൂടെ?" ജീജു ആലോചിച്ചു, ഇവിടെ മുംബൈയില്* വന്നതിനു ശേഷം ഒന്നും അറിയുന്നില്ല. ഒന്ന് രണ്ടു വര്ഷം കൂടുമ്പോള്* പോകുമ്പോഴാണ് ഓരോരുത്തര്* മരിച്ചത് അറിയുന്നത്.

രാത്രി കിടന്നിട്ടും ജീജുവിനു ഉറക്കം വന്നില്ല. അവന്* അയ്യപ്പനെക്കുറിച്ച് ഓര്*ത്തു, വീട്ടിലെ പറമ്പ് പണിക്കാരനായിരുന്നു അയ്യപ്പന്*. അപ്പച്ചന്* പറയാറുണ്ട്*, ഒരു കോടി അയ്യപ്പനെ ഏല്*പ്പിച്ചു ധൈര്യമായി പോകാമെന്ന്. അത്രയ്ക്ക് വിശ്വസ്തന്*. പക്ഷെ, അതിനെക്കാളൊക്കെ ഒന്നാം ക്ലാസ്സില്* മാത്രം പഠിച്ച, എന്നാല്* ലോകത്തുള്ള എല്ലാ പത്രങ്ങളും വായിക്കുന്ന ഒരുപാട് പുസ്തകങ്ങള്* വായിച്ചറിഞ്ഞ അയ്യപ്പന്* അവനു അത്ഭുതമായിരുന്നു.

അയ്യപ്പനെ കുറിച്ചുള്ള ജീജുവിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും പഴക്കം ചെന്ന ഓര്*മ്മ പി ടി ഉഷയെ സംഭന്ധിച്ചതാണ്. ഒരിക്കല്* പറമ്പിലൂടെ ഓടിയിട്ടു ജീജു പറഞ്ഞു, 'ഞാന്* പി ടി ഉഷയെപ്പോലെ ഓടി' എന്ന്. അന്ന് അയ്യപ്പന്* പറഞ്ഞു, "എടാ, പി ടി ഉഷ തോറ്റു പോയില്ലേ, അശ്വനി നച്ചപ്പ അവളെ തോല്*പ്പിച്ചു." നച്ചപ്പയോടു അന്ന് വെറുപ്പ്* തുടങ്ങിയതാണ്* ജീജുവിന്.

ജീജു ചെറുപ്പത്തില്* പല കാര്യങ്ങളും അറിഞ്ഞത് അയ്യപ്പനിലൂടെയാണ്. അന്ന് ജീജുവിന്റെ വീട്ടില്* പത്രം വരുത്താറില്ല. ടിവി ന്യൂസ്* അങ്ങനെ ജീജു ശ്രദ്ധിക്കാറുമില്ല. എന്നാല്*, അയ്യപ്പന്* കിളക്കുമ്പോള്* കൂടെ നിന്ന് സംസാരിക്കാന്* ജീജുവിനിഷ്ടമായിരുന്നു. അയ്യപ്പന്* കിളക്കുന്നതിനിടക്ക് ലോകത്തുള്ള എല്ലാ കാര്യവും ജീജുവിനോട് പറയും. ജീജുവിന്റെ വീട്ടുകാര്* എല്ലാവരും കംമ്യൂനിസ്റ്റുകാര്* ആയിരുന്നു. പക്ഷെ അമ്മച്ചി മാത്രം കോണ്ഗ്രസ് ആണ്. അത്കൊണ്ട് ജീജുവിനും കൊണ്ഗ്രെസ്സ് ആയിരുന്നു ഇഷ്ടം. എന്നാലും അയ്യപ്പനില്* നിന്ന് കമ്മ്യൂണിസത്തിന്റെ കഥ കേള്*ക്കാന്* അവനിഷ്ടമായിരുന്നു. എ കെ ജിയെയും ഇ എം എസ്സിനെയും പറ്റി ജീജു അറിഞ്ഞത് അയ്യപ്പനിലൂടെ ആയിരുന്നു. നായനാര് മന്ത്രിസഭ അധികാരത്തില്* കയറിയതും സ്വരൂപ്* സിംഗ് കേരള ഗവര്*ണ്ണര്* ആയതുമെല്ലാം ജീജു അറിഞ്ഞത് അയ്യപ്പനില്* നിന്നാണ്.






*മാമ്പിള്ളിയുടെ മംഗ്ലീഷ് കഥയുടെ മലയാള പരിഭാഷ.*

----------


## mampilly

Thanks mary chehi. kure divasaghlilayi valiya thirakkanu. "ayyappante " bakki bagam chitikkan time kittilla

----------


## maryland

> Thanks mary chehi. kure divasaghlilayi valiya thirakkanu. "ayyappante " bakki bagam chitikkan time kittilla


 ningal post cheythaal udane njan athu Malayalathil aakkaam... :Gamer1:

----------


## KHILADI

cherukadhe.... :Nea: 

ente charakkukal ennanu adyam vayichu chadi keri ponnathu :Doh:

----------


## maryland

authathu poratte..... :Essen:

----------


## mampilly

> authathu poratte.....


Manassoru blank anu. manassu arinjonnalochikkatte

----------


## maryland

> Manassoru blank anu. manassu arinjonnalochikkatte


 writer's block.... :Gamer1:

----------


## The Megastar

Nannayittund.... ezhuthu thudaruka.... kooduthal nalla kadhakal poratte...... :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3: 

btw..njaanum oru kai nokkiyaalo... :Mail1:

----------


## mampilly

> Nannayittund.... ezhuthu thudaruka.... kooduthal nalla kadhakal poratte......
> 
> btw..njaanum oru kai nokkiyaalo...


Megastarum oru kai nokku.

Nalla nall srishtikal undakatte

----------


## The Megastar

> Megastarum oru kai nokku.
> 
> Nalla nall srishtikal undakatte


Munp orennam ezhuthiyittund.... Mattoosinte thread-il...

http://www.forumkeralam.com/literatu...ml#post3606397

----------


## mampilly

> Munp orennam ezhuthiyittund.... Mattoosinte thread-il...
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/literatu...ml#post3606397


Vayikkatteee

----------


## Naradhan

> Vayikkatteee


Ente kadhyum undu avide ..... oru ultra modern one ....  :Blush:

----------


## mampilly

kollatto megastare

----------


## mampilly

> Ente kadhyum undu avide ..... oru ultra modern one ....


Link tha naradachi

----------


## The Megastar

> kollatto megastare


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## mampilly

*Bhoomyil ethatha malaha kutty*
  Njaghalude vivaham kazinju 3 months kazinjappol wife garbiniyayi.

  Mattethoraleyum pole njan athirattu santoshichu. athra pettennu ammayakunnathil avalkku valiya thalpyryam illennu thonni. oro dinaghalum njaghal pratheeshayode kathirunnu. adyathe oru thalpyryam illayma mari aval ammayakan thayereduthu. oro thvanayum doctore kanumbol avar paranju every thing is good

Aghhne 6 masamayi aval nattilottu poti. avideyum dr nalla abipryama paranju ennu paranju. njaghal 2 perum njaghalude adyathe kuttiye kanan thayareduthu.athoru pratheeshayayirunnu. nammalil ninnu nammude chora jeevanayi marunnathu kanan ulla prathessha

9th monthil aval eghne irikkanm ennariyan njan nattilottu poyi. avide chennu njagal christmass agoshichu. vayaru kanal chadaghinulla swaranam njan eduthu. avarude veetilottu kondu pokan ulla  palharghalum order cheythu. athinidakku doctore kandappol paranju. 9th monthil oru sonagraphy edukkanam. ok eduthu. aval santhoshvathiyayi purathu vannu.

Doctor sonagraphyude report kanichappol paranju. kuttide kidniyude avide oru cheriya weekkam undu. athu kuzappam onnumilla. avide valla dashayum valrundakum. enthayalum oru 3d scaning edukku. Appol ente manam paranju ninakku ee kuttiye kittilla. Pettennu manassil oru vedana vannu. aaro ennodu manthrikkunnathu pole thonni ee kutti ninakkullathalla. 

Adutha divasam thrissuril 3d scaninginu poyi. dr nokki adyam enne mugham kanichu ennittu paranju ithanu kuttiyude mugham. veendum manassil alpam santhosham vannu. ente kuttide mugham kandappol. pakshe thudarnnu pathiye adeham paranju. kuttiyude overyil ninnu oru systam valarundu. athu vayaril ninnu vellam iraghunnathinu thadassamakunnu. athu kondu kuttiyude vayar niranjirikkuvanu.

Njan chodichu "enthanippol cheyya"

Adeham ente wifinodu paranju "Nighal iniyum ammayakum". tenssion adikkenda.

Enikku karyam manssilayi.

Adutha divasam veendum gynecologistine kandu. adeham report nokkitu paranju. ithoru possiblity mathram anu. 100 l 1 mathram, overy systam onnum ayirikkilla. onnum pedikkenda. Pakshe ente manassu paranju kittilla. Oduvil veetukarude nirbandaprakaram report njan Ernakulathulla vidaghdraya doctormare okke kanichu. Avarum paranju pedikkukayonnum venda. ithil aa paryunna kuzappam onnum illa

 Njan alpam samadanathode mumbayilekku thirichu vannu. ella divasavum rathri avale vilikkum. annum avale vilichu. kure samsarichu. Rathri 3 manikku thudarchayi ente mobile adichu kondirunnu. Njan phone eduthu nokki baryude aaghla anu. avan paranju. barya prasavichu. Pakshe kuttiye kittyilla. Marichittanu prasavichathu. Penkutti aayirunnu.

Varshaghal kadannu poyi. njan innum scaningil mathram mugham kanda ente kuttiye manassil thalolikku. aval undayirunneghil.....

----------


## Spartan

:Moodoff:  very touching..

----------


## maryland

*ഭൂമിയിൽ എത്താത്ത മാലാഖക്കുട്ടി*
ഞങ്ങളുടെ വിവാഹം കഴിഞ്ഞ് മൂന്നു മാസം കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ ഭാര്യ ഗർഭിണിയായി. മറ്റേതൊരാളെയും പോലെ ഞാൻ അതിരറ്റു സന്തോഷിച്ചു. അത്ര പെട്ടെന്ന് അമ്മയാകുന്നതിൽ അവൾക്കു വലിയ താല്പര്യം ഇല്ലെന്നു തോന്നി. ഓരോ ദിനവും ഞങ്ങൾ പ്രതീക്ഷയോടെ കാത്തിരുന്നു. ആദ്യത്തെ ഒരു താല്പര്യമില്ലായ്മ മാറി അവൾ അമ്മയാകാൻ തയ്യാറെടുത്തു.ഓരോ തവണയും ഡോക്ടറെ കാണുമ്പോൾ അവർ പറഞ്ഞു: "every thing is good"
അങ്ങനെ ആറു മാസമായി. അവൾ നാട്ടിലേക്കു പോയി. അവിടെയും ഡോക്ടര് നല്ല അഭിപ്രായമാണ് പറഞ്ഞതെന്ന് അവർ പറഞ്ഞു. ഞങ്ങൾ രണ്ടുപേരും ഞങ്ങളുടെ ആദ്യത്തെ കുട്ടിയെ കാണാൻ തയ്യാറെടുത്തു. അതൊരു പ്രതീക്ഷയായിരുന്നു. നമ്മളിൽ നിന്നും നമ്മുടെ ചോര ജീവനായി മാറുന്നത് കാണാൻ ഉള്ള പ്രതീക്ഷ.
ഒന്പതാം മാസത്തിൽ അവൾ എങ്ങനെ ഇരിക്കും എന്നറിയാൻ ഞാൻ നാട്ടിലേക്ക് പോയി. അവിടെ ചെന്ന് ഞങ്ങൾ ക്രിസ്തുമസ് ആഘോഷിച്ചു. വയറു കാണൽ ചടങ്ങിനുള്ള സ്വർണം ഞാൻ എടുത്തു. അവരുടെ വീട്ടിലേക്കു കൊണ്ട് പോകാൻ ഉള്ള പലഹാരങ്ങളും ഓർഡർ ചെയ്തു. അതിനിടക്ക് ഡോക്ടറെ കണ്ടപ്പോൾ പറഞ്ഞു, ഒമ്പതാം മാസത്തിൽ സോനോഗ്രഫി എടുക്കണമെന്ന്. അതെടുത്തു. അവൾ സന്തോഷവതിയായി പുറത്തു വന്നു.
ഡോക്ടര് സോനോഗ്രഫിയുടെ റിപ്പോര്ട്ട് കാണിച്ചപ്പോൾ പറഞ്ഞു, കുട്ടിയുടെ കിഡ്നിക്ക് ഒരു ചെറിയ വീക്കം ഉണ്ടെന്ന്. അത് കുഴപ്പമൊന്നുമില്ല. അവിടെ വല്ല ദശയും വളരുന്നുണ്ടാവും. എന്തായാലും ഒരു ത്രീഡി സ്കാനിംഗ് എടുക്കൂ. അപ്പോൾ എന്റെ മനം പറഞ്ഞു, നിനക്ക് ഈ കുട്ടിയെ കിട്ടില്ല എന്ന്. പെട്ടെന്ന് മനസ്സിൽ ഒരു വേദന വന്നു. ആരോ എന്നോടു മന്ത്രിക്കുന്നത് പോലെ തോന്നി: ഈ കുട്ടി നിനക്കുല്ലതല്ല. 
അടുത്ത ദിവസം തൃശ്ശൂരിൽ ത്രീഡി സ്കാനിങ്ങിനു പോയി. ഡോക്ടര് നോക്കി ആദ്യം എന്നെ മുഖം കാണിച്ചു. എന്നിട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു, ഇതാണ് കുട്ടിയുടെ മുഖം. വീണ്ടും മനസ്സില് അല്പം സന്തോഷം വന്നു എന്റെ കുട്ടിയുടെ മുഖം കണ്ടപ്പോൾ. പക്ഷെ തുടർന്ന് പതിയെ അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു, കുട്ടിയുടെ ഓവരിയിൽ നിന്നൊരു സിസ്റ്റം വളരുന്നുണ്ട്*. അത് വയറിൽ നിന്ന് വെള്ളം ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിനു തടസ്സമാകുന്നു. അതുകൊണ്ട് കുട്ടിയുടെ വയർ നിരഞ്ഞിടിക്കുകയാണ്. 
ഞാൻ ചോദിച്ചു, "എന്താണിപ്പോൾ ചെയ്യുക?"
അദ്ദേഹം എന്റെ ഭാര്യയോടു പറഞ്ഞു: "നിങ്ങൾ ഇനിയും അമ്മയാകും. ടെന്ഷനടിക്കണ്ട." എനിക്ക് കാര്യം മനസ്സിലായി. 
അടുത്ത ദിവസം വീണ്ടും ഗൈനക്കോളജിസ്റ്റിനെ കണ്ടു. അദ്ദേഹം റിപ്പോർട്ട് നോക്കിയിട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു, ഇതൊരു പോസിബിലിറ്റി മാത്രം ആണ്. നൂറിൽ ഒന്ന് മാത്രം. ഓവറി സിസ്റ്റം ഒന്നും ആയിരിക്കില്ല. ഒന്നും പേടിക്കണ്ട. പക്ഷെ എന്റെ മനസ്സ് പറഞ്ഞു, കിട്ടില്ല. ഒടുവിൽ വീട്ടുകാരുടെ നിര്ബന്ധപ്രകാരം റിപ്പോർട്ട് ഞാൻ എറണാകുളത്തുള്ള വിദഗ്ധരായ ഡോക്ടര്മാരെ ഒക്കെ കാണിച്ചു. അവരും പറഞ്ഞു, പേടിക്കുകയൊന്നും വേണ്ട. ഇതിൽ ആ പറയുന്ന കുഴപ്പമൊന്നും ഇല്ല. 
ഞാൻ അല്പം സമാധാനത്തോടെ മുംബൈയിലേക്ക് തോരിച്ചു വന്നു. എല്ലാ ദിവസവും രാത്രി അവളെ വിളിക്കും. അന്നും അവളെ വിളിച്ചു. കുറെ സംസാരിച്ചു. രാത്രി മൂന്നു മണിക്ക് തുടര്ച്ചയായി എന്റെ മൊബൈൽ അടിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരുന്നു. ഞാൻ ഫോണെടുത്തു നോക്കി. ഭാര്യയുടെ ആങ്ങള ആണ്. അവൻ പറഞ്ഞു, ഭാര്യപ്രസവിച്ചു. പക്ഷെ കുട്ടിയെ കിട്ടിയില്ല. മരിച്ചിട്ടാണ് പ്രസവിച്ചത്. പെണ്*കുട്ടി ആയിരുന്നു. 
വർഷങ്ങൾ കടന്നു പോയി. ഞാൻ ഇന്നും സ്കാനിങ്ങിൽ മാത്രം മുഖം കണ്ട എന്റെ കുട്ടിയെ മനസ്സില് താലോലിക്കുന്നു. അവൾ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ...








*മാംബിള്ളിയുടെ മൂലകഥയുടെ മലയാളം പരിഭാഷ.*

----------


## adarshpp

nice story ..........

----------


## maryland

adutha kadha poratte....

----------


## baadshahmian

മാമ്പിള്ളി ഭായ്....നാല് കഥകളും കലല്*ക്കി....പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് രണ്ടാമത്തേത്....keep up the good work..........

----------


## mampilly

> മാമ്പിള്ളി ഭായ്....നാല് കഥകളും കലല്*ക്കി....പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് രണ്ടാമത്തേത്....keep up the good work..........


Thanks. ithellam jeevithathil undaya karyaghal anu.

----------


## mampilly

Oru kada manassil varundu. ivde crawfor marketinaduthu theruvil kaziyunna oru penkuuttiyude. eghne paruvapeduthanam ennu oru darana aayilla. aduthu thanne ezuthanam

----------


## baadshahmian

:Good:  :Good:  :Good: 


> Oru kada manassil varundu. ivde crawfor marketinaduthu theruvil kaziyunna oru penkuuttiyude. eghne paruvapeduthanam ennu oru darana aayilla. aduthu thanne ezuthanam

----------


## maryland

> Oru kada manassil varundu. ivde crawfor marketinaduthu theruvil kaziyunna oru penkuuttiyude. eghne paruvapeduthanam ennu oru darana aayilla. aduthu thanne ezuthanam


vegamaavatte.....

----------


## mampilly

> vegamaavatte.....





> 


yes poornamayum kada onnu roopapedanam

----------


## mampilly

theruvile penkutty

   Njan mumbayil ethiyathu 2006 october 26nu anu. . ernakum okke verum cheriya nagaram anennum mubaiyude aayirathil onnu polum ethilla enokke ellarum pararanjirunnu. Mumbai enna nagarathe kurichu njan chintichathu tv yil okke kandittullu newyork polulla city pole onnanu ennarothathu. Oduvil nattil ninnu mumbayilekkulla busil moota kadiyum kondu njan ente yathra arambichu. ariyatha puthiya lokam kanan. rathri oru 2.3 thinanu njan mumbayil ethi chernnathu. thottaduthoru lodge undyirunnu. nattil ninnu njan work cheyyan vanna  companyil thanne jolikku vanna 2 perumayi appol thanne muriyeduthu.

  pittennu ravile pularnnappol njaghal 3 perum nagarm kanan iraghi njan njetti poyi. malinamaya theruvakal. vazikal muzuvan unthu vandikall niranjirikkunnu. nattil okke ee vandi poyittu ethra kalamayi ennu njan chintichu. theru vaklil alukal shouram cheyyunnu. athinidayil chila theruvaklil njan kandathu kure alukal theruvil veppum kudiyumayi kaziyunnu. Oho ithanu njan swpnam kanda bombay njan ake depressed aayi.

 Aghne nadkkumbol njan kandu azukku purendghilum sundariyaya oru penkutti theruvil kaziyunnu. oru 15-16 vayssundakum. kandappol thanne koradyanuragam ennil niranju. pittennu joli sthalathu poyi. avide niymanathinte karyam kazinjappol avar thamssikkunna flatilekku vittu. aval thamassikkunna theruvil thanne aa flat. Avale kandathum ennil enthennillatha oru vikara thallicha niranju. avale kettennam ennu vare manassil chintichu. odu vil faltil ethi. kandappol thanne manssu cheenju poyi. nammude nattile yakshi mana ennu paryunna pole onnu . 3 murikalil ullathil onnil mathram light. ake oru bathroom 70 thiladikam thamsakar aa 3 roomsil ayi kaziyunnu. ithano njan swpnam kanda jeevitham . manssil orthu. oru tv polumilla.

  avidathe janalil koodi njan thazekku nokki. Atha aval etho chekkanumayi samsarikkunnu. ullil avanodulla kopam niranju. assoyayum. ennalum avide thamsassikkumbol avale kanamalle. manassil santhosham niranju. avalkku vendi nakki ella budimuttukalum vendennu vakkan var thirumanichu. manassinu enthennillatha santhosham.

 Aghne divasavum ravileyum vaikunneravum aa vazi pokumbol avale kandu chirikkunnathu pativayi. avalum chirikkan thudaghi. avale valachedukkanam ennu manssilurappichu. aval mathramayi manassile eeka chintha.  Aghne oru divasam oru van avale kurichu paranju. eda olu 2 u kettitha. adythone upeshoichu. annu njan avalde koode kandaonanu ippolzathe kettiyon. manassil pettennu iruttu niranju. ake enthokkeyo shoonyatha

 Annu rathri, njan rathri 12 mai kazinjappol njan veruthe purathiraghi nadannu. 1-2 mani vare veruthe aa theruvil alanju. avalum avanum bandapedunnathu kanam ennayirunnu ente manssil. ennal 2 perum 2 sthalathu kidakkunnu.  njan ake nirashnayi flatilekku nadannu. nale eghilum ellam kanamenna prateehsyil............................

----------


## baadshahmian

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  kollaam...........

----------


## mampilly

Enthiye chirikkunneee


> kollaam...........

----------


## MHP369

Koppile climax :puker:

----------


## mampilly

aghne alle sambavikkuuuu


> Koppile climax

----------


## gappu

Njan divasavum officile dutykku Olaba officil poyi irikkarundu. avide oru divasam poyal 350 rs ta kittum 70 roopa chilau kazichu bakki 270 nu thinnam. aghne thanthooryium liver fryum mutton rolum pepsiyum icecreamum okke aayi theeta kushalanu. avide currency exchangino ticket issue cheyyano arum varathathu kondu athoru paniye alla. veruthe irunnu thinnuka ennathu thanne mudravakyam. koode facebookum.

Aghne oru divasam santhoshamayi thinnu kondirikkuvanu. muslim nombayathinal rathri ottume alukal officil etharilla. athu kondu thanne veruthe ighne thamsha paranju theeta agoshikkuvarnnu. appol oral odi officilekku vannu. nasham thinnumbolanu odi varunnathennu chintichu. Kandal oru kashmeeri look undu. uduthirunna vasthrghalellam pazayathu. sathythil agher 10 minutayi officinu purathu njghal thinnunnathu nokki kondirikkundayirunnu. vanna vasham aayal chodichu 

"23 nu delhi riyadh direct flight eetavum kuranja farilulla ticket ethanu?" "spice jet 15000" aduthirunna ente satheerthyan paranju. athil kuranja pak airlens njan systathil nokkiyappol kandu. athu Rs.10000 me ullu. athu njan veruthe paranju. Athu via lahore anennu koode undayirunnavan veendum paranju. Pakshe pinnedayal athil valiya thalpyryam kanichilla. 

" nighal muslim ano" ayyal chodichu. "Alla njan christian anu" njan paranju. koode ulla satheerthyan hinduvanennum njan velipeduthi. "ENnitenthanu nighal njaghal nobil bakshanam kazikkunna pole kazikkunnathu?. athe shylyil anallo nighal food vachirikkunnathu?" ayyal bakshnathe kurichu veendum veendum paranju. ayyalkku bakshnam avashyamanennu enikku manssilayi. athryam aarthi pidicha kannukal njan ayyalil kandu.

Pakshe enthu kondo ente maushyatham uyarniilla. Njan bakshna sadnaghal eduthu adutha roomilekku vachu. ayyal bakshnam vachidathekku nokki onnu koodi vellamirakki. enthokkeyo nombine pattiyum appolathe bakshna sadnaghale pattiyum paranju. oduvil iraghi poyi.

" poyallo nasham" njan paranju. " kothi ittu vayarilakkam pidippikkum" ennu koodi kooti cherthu. veendu bakshnam okke eduthu subishamayi kazichu. 

Ellam kazinjappol pavam vishappukondayirkkum ennu oru almagatham cholli. Agherkku bakshanam kittuvan enthelumoru vazikanikkane eswara ennu prarthichu. 

allelum nammal okke ighne anallooooo.....

----------


## maryland

ethenkilum oru ID-il post cheyyu.. :Thnku:

----------


## gappu

Kottaythu ninnoru daivadoothan

8-9 kollam mumbanu. Annu njn MBA okke kazinju veetil veruthe irikkkunna samayam. Joli anewshnamanu pradana joli. Orikkal appachan pathram nokki paranju Kottaythoru MNC yil vacounsy undennu. Karthavane annenikkarillayirunnu Kottayam nammude nattil ninnoru padakale anennu.

Njan oru 200 roopa kayileduthu. athokke daralam ennayirunnu ente kanakku kootal. ente appachante chehiyude veedu muvattupuza anu. avide aduthulla sthalam anu kottayam ennarnnu ente darana. Njan chalakudykku kayari. Chalakudyil ninnu Kottayathekku ticket eduthu. 46 roopa. njettipoyi. enthyalum poyi nokkam ennu vachu. Kottaythu bus iraghi kappi kudichu. palaharom kazichu athinum chilavayi 30-35 roopa. athinu shesham ee companyude office irikkunna Kodimatha palathilekku auto vilichu. athum aayi 10-15 roopa. 

Avide chennappol saghathi Encyclopedia veedu veedantharam kondu nadannu vilkkunna pani anu. ithinano pandaram MBA eduthathu. thirichu poran thirumanichu. trainu porannu thirumanichu kottayam railway stionilekku auto vilichu. enikkaryillarnnu kottayam railway stationilekku athrem vazi undennu. avide ethiyappol auto karan paranju 60 roopa. njetti poyi. Pinne ake 23 rs undu. nattilethan oru margavum illa. oralude kayil ninnu paisa vaghanum vayya. ake enthu cheyyanamennariyathe njan kurughi.

Aghne nilkkumbol 20-22 vayassu thonnikkunna oru payyan daivadoothane pole ente aduthu vannu. enthu patti ennu chodichu. njan karyam paranju. ethra roopayude kuravundu adehamennodu chodichu oru 25 roopa kittiyal shari akum njan paranju. adeham kayyil ninnum 100 rs eduthu neeti. njan paranju ithonnum veenda 25 roopamathi. Venda kayyilirunnotte ayyal ente pocketil vachu thannu. Ente jeevithathil enikku kittiya eetavum valiya danam. Daivamenna shakthi enikku munnil kondu vanna aa daivadoothanodu njan nandi paranju.

Kalamethra kazinju. Innum njan nandiyode adehathe orkkunnu. adeham chilappol eenneyo ee kadayo orkkunnu polumundakilla.............

----------


## maryland

mampilly
guest
posts: 0

gappu
banned
posts: 629


 :Doh:

----------


## gappu

vasu valiya Nadal aradakananu. Lokathil tennis ennal nadalinu mumbum shehsavum ennanu vasuvinte paksham. federer onnum tharamanu ennu vasunnu orikkalum thonnittilla. 

" Nadalu varenathinu mumbu kure nalu kalichondu ithem granslam okke nedi" ennanu vasu paryaru.

nadalite kali tvyil undennu kettal vasunnu annulsavamanu. rathri 2 manikko 3 manikko anelum moopar kalikanum. aa divasaghlil sadarana vasu uragharilla. eghn uraghi poyi kalide samyathu ezunnelkkan pattilelloo ennanu vasu paryaru. 

kali nirthunnathinu mumbu Nadalu 30 grandslam eghilum nedumennu vasunurappanu.

Aghne anu eethavanthe us open vannu chernnathu. vannannu thudaghi vasunnu irikkaporuthyilla. nadal cup nedunnathine kurichu nattukarodokke vaa thorathe vasu samsarichu kondirunnu. "ithavanathe us open nammude chekkana". nadalinte aadya round malsaraglile oro pointum aayiram amitukal vay kondu kathichanu vasu aagoshichathu.

Vasunte agosham karanam bakki ullorkokke oru swasthatha kittayi. neram velukkunnathu muthal rathri vare nadal nadlennu kettu ellavarkkum thalakku pranthu pidichu. oduvil sahi kettu mammad paranju 

"nadal final kanilla"

Vasu njetti virachu. Mammad nattile eetavum valiya "kari nakkananu" moopparu paranjal achettanennu nattu karude sashyam. 

"oon annu virendra sewagh 219 eduthu nilkkumbol adutha ballil out akumennu paranjittu sambavichille" . kazinja ipl il chennai finalil tholkkunnu parnjittu sambavichille" . paryumbol kalide karyam mathram alla ketto. deshyam vannappol vargheese mappilayodu " nighalude charayam vattu police pidikkum " ennu paranjollooo. Pitte divasam mappila pidyil. ighne pala vidathilayi nattukar idehathinte karighannu karanam anubavicha doshaghal orupadiyanu.

Vasuvinu annu veetil pokane thonnyilla. manassake oru vingi pottal . veruthe aghodum ighodum vasu alanju thirinju nadakkunnathu kandavarundu. chodichittonnum mindunnumilla

Enthayalum annu rathri vasu veetil chennilla . veetukar nadu muzuvan anweshichu. Pakshe vasunne annu rathri muthal kandavararum illa. 

Divasam 3-4 kazinju. vasune kandorarumilla. evideyo poyi almahathya cheythennu nattu kar vidi ezuthi. Plarum avante kudumbakare aswasippichu.Veetu kar makane orthu vithumbi.

Enthyalum Oduvil US open nadal nedi. appam ellarum paranju mammad paranjal achettu thanne anu. nadaline paranjathu kondathu vasunnu anu. Vasu final kanan undavillennaannu paroshamayi pravachikkukyayirunnu mammad ennu nattile bujikal paranju. Mammad 6th sense ulla vyakthiyanennum bujikal vidiyezuthi.

Ennal ellarem njettichondu vasu nattil thirichethi. vasu ithrem divasam evide aayirunnu ellarum chodichu. hey njan ivide thanne undayirunnu ennu vasu paranju. enthayalum kanathayathine kurichu complaint kittiyathondu policum ethi. avar chodichappolum vasu ithu thanne paranju. oduvil avarude adi kittunnu urappayappol vasu satyam paranju.

annu vaikunneram thottu vasu akale ulla etho gramathilulla durmantharavadiye kondu mamadinte nakkelkkathirikkanulla manthravadam cheyyikkarnnu. 

"enthayalum kodutha cashu muthalayi" ennu vasu paranjappol anu avarude koode undayirunna enikku karyam manssilaye. nadal veruthe alla hard courtil ithra eeasy aayyi dockovichine tholppichathu eghne anennu

----------


## firecrown

again a good story  :Yes3: 

title ille?

----------


## gappu

> again a good story 
> 
> title ille?


title ithezuthiya samyathu ittilla

----------


## gappu

...........

----------


## maryland

> ...........


 :Read:  :Read:

----------

